# Biggest Smallmouths this year!



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Every river fisherperson post a picture of your biggest bronzeback this year! Mine's a 20''er I got on a rebel craw in late may! East Branch Black River in Southern Medina County.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Another big one. Hit 19''. Not as long but stronger and thicker than the 20''er.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hehe....That second pic is definitely my best this year.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Not my biggest smallie but only pic I had lol


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Started fishing the rivers about three weeks ago. Have always been a lake guy. Got this one today and its the first one I've gotten over 10 inches, haha. Went 14.5 and thick. Had to edit out some demon eyes on the picture.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

19" Hocking River smallie. She SMASHED a 3" tube!


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Not huge, but my best so far. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

This is my biggest of the year, a little over 4 lbs.










I have not hit the river in about 2-3 weeks but I have been killing them this year.

Here are a couple more over 3 lbs from this year...


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow guys nice fish. Imo any river smallie over 16" is a really nice fish and those 19-20" ones are trophies. 

I went for smallies Sunday morning for first time this year and caught a dozen but nothing nice. You gotta pay your dues and know the water to get those pigs.

Mischif you are killin' em!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks pigsticker, I know my river well  I just never fish it enough to keep gettting them. I go on sprees of river fishing because I have always been more of a lagremouth person for some reason

I think I will be going on a river binge again today


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Trick worm


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

smallies are the way to go great fish guys


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Rebel craw


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

This guy was 20.5". I agree anything over 16" for a native river fish is outstanding.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Caught today , my new PB on a white spinner bait, just over 19 inches.


----------

